# 99 Altima shudder



## GDstew4 (Mar 12, 2007)

I was driving my wife's Altima yesterday since she needed my SUV and noticed that the car has a slight shudder while accelerating through second gear. I've looked around for some common causes but I've only found posts about manual transmissions.

Should I have it checked out now or just wait to see if it gets any worse? I asked my wife about it but she said she's never noticed it so it's probably been doing it for a while and she's just gotten used to it.


----------



## spat (Oct 15, 2005)

How many miles? Is this shutter constant in 2nd during acceleration of just when it first shifts into 2nd?


----------

